# Récup d'un I.Mac ( bleu ..) et ...



## ludoviking (18 Août 2010)

...et il s'allume !!! Whaou !!! De la déchetterie à la maison ! , et, pas pour rien !! l'espoir continue !
Enfin, j'éspère que ça va aller en s'améliorant, chose moins sûre mais bon, pour la somme ( juste le porter ...) 
Maintenant il demande le code d'accès del'ancien propriétaire ... et il n'y a pas de clavier, je vais en chercher un ... et il y a apparemment un disque dans le lecteur ...

JE FAIS APPEL A TOUTE AIDE CONCERNANT CETTE BéCANE QUE JE TROUVE BIEN ...
MILLE ET UN MERCI


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

Quel modèle .. (étiquette sous le mac, autrement:
- lecteur à tiroir ou mange disque, 
- prises firewire ou pas).

Attention à la mise à jour du firmware préalable si tu veux directement installer Mac OSX (sauf si c'est un lecteur à tiroir)

Comme tu ne peux pas le démarrer pour vérifier et pour voir sous quel système il tourne, monte le en mode target si tu as un autre mac sous la main.


----------

